# M3 SS/SO - Euro Delivery July 6th



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Reporting from the Welt - took delivery of M3 Monday morning, and we drove to Prague after collecting luggage and staff from friend's apartment. The car is fabulous and deceptively quick. Lots of torque in any gear, exhaust note is distinct and draws attention. Suspension is firm but compliant, at least on good roads I drove today. To comply with the proper ED break in procedure, I'm staying in Europe for 4 weeks. 

Few pics from iPhone:


----------



## CapHill1er (May 14, 2010)

Very nice! Love the color


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

Very nice! Jealous of the 4 week trip, should be an absolute blast. Enjoy Prague! We had an awesome trip there on our last ED, such a cool city.


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

4 weeks?! You lucky dog!! Enjoy it!


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Great color combo, and kudos for ordering the third pedal :thumbup:


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

RKA said:


> 4 weeks?! You lucky dog!! Enjoy it!


I have to admit I've done it before. More than once


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

A proper ED breakfast:







I wish I could add a bier to it but had to drive right away following delivery.


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

skier said:


> I have to admit I've done it before. More than once


In that case, this is deserving of a "you suck!".


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Excellent exterior color. Black is too hot for Arizona and requires excessive washing everywhere.

4 weeks makes me want to get a government job or other job that allows this.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

CapHill1er said:


> Very nice! Love the color


+1! Congratulation! :thumbup:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Congrats! More pics please!


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Congrats, looks great! Enjoy your time there!


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

Great looking car! Enjoy the trip!


----------



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

Looking good! Can't wait for my turn with an M4 on July 25! More pics please when you can!


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

skier said:


> Reporting from the Welt - took delivery of M3 Monday morning, and we drove to Prague after collecting luggage and staff from friend's apartment. The car is fabulous and deceptively quick. Lots of torque in any gear, exhaust note is distinct and draws attention. Suspension is firm but compliant, at least on good roads I drove today. To comply with the proper ED break in procedure, I'm staying in Europe for 4 weeks.
> 
> Few picks from iPhone:


Congratulations! Hope to read more details about your trip soon!


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

RKA said:


> In that case, this is deserving of a "you suck!".


Nah, you suck. Now go back to salt mine


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

We're staying in Prague until Thursday, with the car parked in hotel's garage. Hot day today, 35 C. It's been hot in most of Europe for last few days, with record breaking temps.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

dkreidel said:


> Great color combo, and kudos for ordering the third pedal :thumbup:


Thanks, automatic has no place in this car imo.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

I saw you get delivered! I came in a day early and swung by there and saw two beautiful SS right on the same floor... A 3 and a 4.

Congrats. I got mine today....:thumbup:


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

We made it to Kraków yesterday. Weather has improved across Central Europe, with temp in lower/mid 20's C. What a relief from mid 30's C few days earlier.
Staying in Kraków for a few days; attending a wedding on the weekend, planning some day trips on the bike. Kraków has nice boulevards along the Wisa river, worth exploring on foot or bike. The pics are from the Rynek square in Old Town.






































Few more pics from Krakow:
Royal Castle







A restaurant in Kazimierz:







'Maczanka' - type of sandwich with cumin gravy.


----------

